

Extract Text From Remote Image URL using Saaspose.OCR REST API - saaspose
http://saaspose.com/blog/saaspose-ocr/archive/2012/12/18/extract-text-from-remote-image-url-using-saaspose-ocr-rest-api.html

======
Skywing
Come on. Look at your post history. You post this website several times a week
across different accounts and then you up-vote it using those accounts.

~~~
saaspose
My sincere apology if I did something wrong, But Could you please tell me
which other account I am using?

